# 2011 Swift Kontiki 679 people experience in Ski areas?



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

For the last two years we we have been away Sking, in a Autotrail Scout so I have experience of using British Motorhomes in Ski areas.

At Christmas we are going to France with the Swift, has anybody had experience of using a Kontiki during the winter in Ski areas 

How well insulated are they, how frost proofed at the water systems. It has tank heaters on it as std and a double floor. What happens with the toilet flush tank,does the flush adetive stop it freezing

Thanks your help

Andrew


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a 2003 Swift and have used it to -9C and it was quite OK - we found the heating to be excellent BUT it does use gas as we do not have the electric heating Truma.......

the fresh water tank was OK - ours does not have a heater fitted to it but it seems to stay unfrozen even at low temperatures when it is in use. Before I collected it at that temperature the water pipe to the pump had frozen - even though the system had supposedly been drained, but it thawed OK and did not freeze again.

But this was in the UK not a ski area.........

mind you if your title is correct it will be quite a warm vehicle with all of those people in it ! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We used a 2009 one in March skiing and it was fine - can't say for the depths of December though


----------

